# Antoine de la Roche Chandieu on the value of scripture for reproof



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 5, 2021)

THE Apostle _Paul_ writing to _Timothy,_ affirmeth that the holy Scripture is profitable both to teach, as also to reprove: thereby shewing that men are not only to be taught, but also often times to be reproved. For truly it is manifest, that men are so corrupt, that they do not only remain in ignorance of the truth, even as it were in a palpable and thick darkness, but also for the most part, they hate & fly the light of the same. And although both are greatly to be lamented, yet it is better to have to do with those which are ignorant and willing to learn, then with them which are delighted with their blindness and ignorance: because it is a great deal more tolerable to be ignorant, then not to be willing to learn.

Whereby it cometh to pass, that because the ministers and the instructors of the congregations, must have to do with both these kind of men, they are therefore willed by the Apostle to be such, as should hold fast the word of truth: so that they should be able to instruct by wholesome doctrine, and also to confute the gain-sayers thereof. And as touching these two points in the true Preacher, when _Augustine_ had disputed and compared the one with the other: _It is an easy matter_ (saith he) _to declare what we ought to believe, what we ought to hope for, and what we ought to love: but to defend the truth, and repel the wicked opinions of others which think to the contrary, is the greater and better part of learning. ..._

For more, see Antoine de la Roche Chandieu on the value of scripture for reproof.


----------

